# 17 ponder vs US 90 mm



## Jackson (Mar 7, 2007)

US Army tests 1944

U.S. Test No.2

U.S. Test No.3


Hunnicutt etc..


USA Guns 90mm calibre

British Guns 75mm to 77mm calibre


----------



## Soren (Mar 8, 2007)

The 17 pdr wins easily.

And for future reference the penetration of APCR rounds decrease drastically with impact angle compared to APCBC rounds.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 8, 2007)

Compare the US 90 mm to the British 17 pounder

90mm: Shell wt = 10.94 kg, mv = 808 m/s; KE = 3.57 mega-joules (.77 kg TNT)

17pdr (76.2mm): Shell wt = 7.71 kg, mv = 884 m/s; KE = 3.01 mega-joules (.65 kg TNT)


Never mind the oversizing/ hull thickness ratio.


Sure and the M36B1 (M4A3 90MM) Jackson never existed in WWII , just on the "Our Vehicles" page of the Official US Army WWII Tank Destroyers Society web page.

WWII Tank Destroyers

You know, the one marked M36B1..


----------



## Soren (Mar 8, 2007)

The KE of the projectile doesn't matter if you don't divide it by surface area.

And about the M-36 Jackson, sure it existed, never said othewise, on the other hand a Jumbo with a 90mm M1A1 doesn't


----------



## Joe2 (Apr 20, 2007)

I always thught the M36 was called the Slugger...


----------



## mkloby (Apr 20, 2007)

I thought since the 90mm gun was bigger diameter then it is more powerful???


----------

